# work bench question



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

i want to build one of these super heavy wood work benches that i see in all of the wood shops, but i have some dumb questions... what the heck are all the little holes for and what are all the handles and blocks on the side of the bench for?










i'm looking for a bench that i can make that's stable, heavy as hell, and will take whatever i throw at it. does it defeat the purpose of a heavy stable bench if i put casters on it? the rest of my garage will have regular counter type benches all around the place, i just want one big piece that i can move around and work on.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

little holes--are for pegs


handles and blocks on the side of the bench--are part of the clamps

heavy stable bench to me don't move (JMO)


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

bill, thank you for the quick reply! pegs huh? why do i need or why would i want pegs? i'm not sure what that would help with, but maybe if it's something i want, then i might as well! what exactly do the clamps clamp? is it some type of special wood working clamp or can i go buy a bench vise, i just can't visualize these things...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

use the pegs to hold pieces so you can use other tools..routers ect

place a board in the clamp. your working piece on the table, then using the closest peg hole with a peg you can then clamp the item to hold firm...thing squeeze to hold

it is a nice addition to any work table


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

This video is helpful:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Oyster Dog said:


> This video is helpful:


thanks for posting that, made it much more clear than my explanation


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bench Dogs









more info @
http://www.dilegnosupply.com/Workbenches-Accessories/bench_dogs.htm


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

awesome, thanks y'all, it's finally making sense


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

You can use casters for portability if they are completely clear of the floor
in use.

I installed some step on casters for my table saw and they work great.
In the up position, the saw is on it's own base. Step on them and roll
that saw easily.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

we put locking casters on customers stuff all day long

they are plenty strong, you can't hurt one in a shop setting like that...

they have footprint for 4ea. 3/8" bolts, you could lag screw them to the legs as well

get the swivel casters, easier to park up against a wall


----------

